# USB DMX512 doesn't have a driver!



## Dkick

So I just bought a CYL-6602 USB DMX512 interface for my mini led moving head spot. I'm having trouble installing the driver for the interface, it tells my it doesn't contain a driver but it wont work on any programs that I try to run it on. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what. I'm just really confused on what to do. If you have any ideas on what I need to do, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## VCTMike

From the ebay page...

Looks like there is a CD with software/driver/dll included with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330927076994?item=330927076994

you must copy our plugin DLL file to these control software directory, or run our plugin software, plugin software will auto connect

control software.



Attention please:any software must install driver can run, Otherwise will have not open DLL error.​


----------



## wolfman005

Did it come with a CD? When I googled it Amazon pictured it with a CD. 

What programs have you tried?

This website makes no sense to me.


----------



## Dkick

Yea. I did all that and it says for everyone the that the dynamic link library "libusb0.dll" is missing. And then it closes.


----------



## wolfman005

I dunno much about the deeper side of computers (.dll stuff is to much for me) but Google has a lot of links on how you can get a new libusb0.dll. Be careful of viruses and all that while your searching.


----------



## Harley Morgan

All these dongles, are USB to serial adapters. A quick search on your adapter, suggests that it is a Chinese knockoff, so finding the real drivers for this device will be very hard. I would take a look at the enttec website. Try the driver for the USB DMX pro. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley Morgan

I see above that you're getting a libusb del error. Perhaps the dongle doesn't need a specific driver. Take a look at this link for installing libusb on windows. 
http://www.pinguino.cc/download/doc/libusb-windows7.pdf

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## bklimek

Any chance you were ever able to come up with a solution for this ? I've got the same device and I cant find driver support anywhere. It ran on an old computer for years, but that computer died and trying to get it set up on a new one has been impossible


----------



## dbaxter

The usual chip in these devices is from FTDI (or a knock-off of it). I might try installing the driver from the FTDI page and see if you connect. If you do go the route of downloading a libusb0.dll (and be very careful where you get it, those sites try to trick you into getting stuff you don't want), don't forget it probably has to be registered with regsrv32 before it's effective. I'd be able to help more if they had sent me a test unit.


----------



## bklimek

dbaxter said:


> The usual chip in these devices is from FTDI (or a knock-off of it). I might try installing the driver from the FTDI page and see if you connect. If you do go the route of downloading a libusb0.dll (and be very careful where you get it, those sites try to trick you into getting stuff you don't want), don't forget it probably has to be registered with regsrv32 before it's effective. I'd be able to help more if they had sent me a test unit.



Thanks for the advice. I gave this a shot but the device doesn't recognize the FTDI drivers.


----------



## dbaxter

We may be missing some points of information. Is it the case that when you open up Control Panel, go to System > Device Drivers, you see the interface listed with a yellow icon indicating a missing driver - or is it that your lighting software says it can't find an interface? They are different problems as you might expect.


----------



## bklimek

dbaxter said:


> We may be missing some points of information. Is it the case that when you open up Control Panel, go to System > Device Drivers, you see the interface listed with a yellow icon indicating a missing driver - or is it that your lighting software says it can't find an interface? They are different problems as you might expect.




When I open device manager I have a device named DMX512 with the yellow problem flag on it.


----------



## Dkick

bklimek said:


> When I open device manager I have a device named DMX512 with the yellow problem flag on it.



Yes I did get it to work, I had to install a "libusb" file thing on to my computer. go and look it up and see how to install it, but once I did that it worked for me. let me know if it works.


----------



## bklimek

Dkick said:


> Yes I did get it to work, I had to install a "libusb" file thing on to my computer. go and look it up and see how to install it, but once I did that it worked for me. let me know if it works.



Alright i'll give it a second look. I checked it out yesterday and it didn't seem exactly user friendly.


----------



## bklimek

bklimek said:


> Alright i'll give it a second look. I checked it out yesterday and it didn't seem exactly user friendly.




So I gave Libusb another try. It installs okay and shows thaat the driver is functioning properly, but its not detected by the lighting software on this system (Martin Lightjockey). Not sure if there's a step i'm missing or maybe the software just isn't compatible.


----------



## Dkick

Try the testing software on the CD.


----------



## TimG

I have had this problem when I brought my USB DMX dongle. I had to install LibUSB 64 bid driver, and another driver to get the unit to work. the libusb only gets the computer to recognise the unit you then need to install a driver like the dmx512.dll. You may also need to install an output plugin for the software your using. I use a really cheap dongle and DMXcontrol as its free and I only use it for testing fixtures and building channel lists. My plugin is: uDMXplug.out.dll let me know if you want me to upload the files I use.


----------



## Jay Ashworth

So, a week or two ago it was released that FTDI had shipped a driver through Windows Update that would softbrick the chip inside any device that was using a *counterfeit* FTDI controller chip; is it possible that you might have gotten caught by this fiasco?

They did back it off a day or two later, after general -- and very specific (from Microsoft) disapproval of this approach...


----------



## TimG

Jay Ashworth said:


> So, a week or two ago it was released that FTDI had shipped a driver through Windows Update that would softbrick the chip inside any device that was using a *counterfeit* FTDI controller chip; is it possible that you might have gotten caught by this fiasco?
> 
> They did back it off a day or two later, after general -- and very specific (from Microsoft) disapproval of this approach...



I had a problem with this, you need to create a digital certificate for the Driver of install it a really strange way, I installed it by using back doors in the instillation process but I can't remember how I did it. Also you have to stop driver registration during boot up which can really mess up you computer..


----------



## bklimek

TimG said:


> I have had this problem when I brought my USB DMX dongle. I had to install LibUSB 64 bid driver, and another driver to get the unit to work. the libusb only gets the computer to recognise the unit you then need to install a driver like the dmx512.dll. You may also need to install an output plugin for the software your using. I use a really cheap dongle and DMXcontrol as its free and I only use it for testing fixtures and building channel lists. My plugin is: uDMXplug.out.dll let me know if you want me to upload the files I use.




So as luck would have it I was able to recover the original driver for this device from the driver repository in the messed up hard drive it was first installed on. It shows up as Sun-Light and installs with a combination of Libusb and manufacturer driver files. That being said it still doesn't show up in Light Jockey so i'd love to look at any additional files or ideas you think might work. I'm not a lights guy i'm a computer guy and I have no real DMX experience so some of this is a little foreign to me. I did read that newer versions of Light Jockey don't work with anything but their proprietary dongle, but i'm using a very old copy that's been running the dance floor lights in a club for years with the device we're discussing.


----------



## Thomas Johnston

Check online!!


----------



## bklimek

Thomas Johnston said:


> Check online!!




Oh trust me I have. The only references to my device I could find were here, ebay (no response from the seller), amazon(no response from the seller), and some indecipherable Chinese/HK web sites.


----------



## TimG

Here are the Files I have for my unit.. :

Plugin: uDMXplug.out.ddl (copy into your DMX software plugin folder

Drivers: LibUSB & UDMX: (copy contents into :C:\Windows\System32\drivers)

If you need anything else or any other help let me know


----------



## wmheath

Jay Ashworth said:


> So, a week or two ago it was released that FTDI had shipped a driver through Windows Update that would softbrick the chip inside any device that was using a *counterfeit* FTDI controller chip; is it possible that you might have gotten caught by this fiasco?
> 
> They did back it off a day or two later, after general -- and very specific (from Microsoft) disapproval of this approach...



Here is a bit more on the FTDI driver issue ( http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/10/the-deal-with-ftdi-driver-scandal.html#.VFkn-PTF9Xc ). If you cannot get it to work with windows, try linux. If I am not mistaken linux has a different driver for RS232-RS485 devices. However, if you tried to use it with windows first, and it bricked, it will not work with linux. An easy way to check is to check your Device ID under device manager. If it is set to "0" it is no good.


----------



## Atzelight

TimG said:


> Here are the Files I have for my unit.. :
> 
> Plugin: uDMXplug.out.ddl (copy into your DMX software plugin folder
> 
> Drivers: LibUSB & UDMX: (copy contents into :C:\Windows\System32\drivers)
> 
> If you need anything else or any other help let me know


Hello,
i have a problem to find any update for cyl 6602.
do you have any update file ,like ma2 1024 for the version of GMA.
thanks for your help


----------



## Nelson T

Dkick said:


> So I just bought a CYL-6602 USB DMX512 interface for my mini led moving head spot. I'm having trouble installing the driver for the interface, it tells my it doesn't contain a driver but it wont work on any programs that I try to run it on. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what. I'm just really confused on what to do. If you have any ideas on what I need to do, please let me know. Thanks.



I'm having the same issue. Did anyone have any luck fixing the issue, and getting the dongle to work in Windows 10


----------



## RonHebbard

Nelson T said:


> I'm having the same issue. Did anyone have any luck fixing the issue, and getting the dongle to work in Windows 10


Idle curiosity, are you at The Rose?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Nelson T

RonHebbard said:


> Idle curiosity, are you at The Rose?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


The Rose Theatre? Nope. I wish...


----------



## Mac Hosehead

Nelson T said:


> I'm having the same issue. Did anyone have any luck fixing the issue, and getting the dongle to work in Windows 10



I have not tried uDMX with Win10 but I usually will look to this site since he appears to know the latest software out there.
https://www.illutzmination.de/udmxdriver.html?&L=1

uDMX will work with OLA on a Mac installed through Homebrew. OLA gives support for sACN, ArtNet, and ShowNet.


----------



## EdSavoie

I can confirm that uDMX works on Windows (with appropriate DLLs) and Linux (Ubuntu) basically out of the box.

I've been using one to run DMX through OLA or QLC+ depending on what I'm doing.

I think the biggest thing here is to make sure your software explicitly states the makes of the DMX-USB devices it supports. Even if a device is a DMX adaptor, there are many different chips that all do the same job with a different Software interface, plus some have different capabilities in terms of channel limits, data rates, DMX in, etc.


----------



## Nelson T

TimG said:


> Here are the Files I have for my unit.. :
> 
> Plugin: uDMXplug.out.ddl (copy into your DMX software plugin folder
> 
> Drivers: LibUSB & UDMX: (copy contents into :C:\Windows\System32\drivers)
> 
> If you need anything else or any other help let me know





Where would I find the " Plugin folder" ?


----------



## #Ronnie#

1. really I know some of you may not like this but the USB DMX512 -cyl 6602 is a SCAM there are NO drivers for this device no libo , no ftdi, no cdc ,and no winusb drivers. They rely on you buying this device then trying to return it,
2. you have to return it to China very expensive.(they are just taking your money and laughing all the way to the bank)
3. they say it works on a lot of interfaces it wont I have tried them all
4. the same fault on all the interfaces (no driver found, no device found, error opening .dll or some other fault relating to all the previous)
5. look at this to see it not working .https://youtu.be/3A_atC0O5AU (Copy and paste in your browser)
Hope this helps


----------



## TimMc

The 5 year NecroThread! Interesting to see the device and vendor are still around.


----------



## Mac Hosehead

It looks like this interface was banned in the US but is still being sold on England ebay. My guess is that it was banned because it defeated manufacturers' protections for using their software.

From ebay:
_Support OS include Win98SE, Win2000, WinXP, Windows Vista and Windows 7 (32 and 64 bit)
Compatible Software include:
1. AvolitesPearl2004 (Support for 1024)
2. AvolitesTitanMobile and Simulator v4.2 (Support for 1024)
3. AvolitesDiamond 4(Support for 1024)
4. Martin Lightjockey(Support for 2048)
5. Daslight VirtualController2(Support for 512)
6. SunlitSuite2(Support for 1024)
7. grandMA onPC(Support for 512)
8. grandMA2 onPC(Support for 1024)
9. LumiDMX(Support for 512)
10. FreeStyler(Support for 512)
11. PCDimmer(Support for 512)
12. MasterPeace(Support for 512)
13. Abuelites(Support for 512)
14. LEDMatrix(Support for 512)
15. LumiDesk(Support for 512)
Attention: please install driver at first, Otherwise will appear "DLL error."
you must copy ourplugin DLL file to these control software directory, or run our pluginsoftware,plugin software will auto connect control software._

I suspect this interface has probably worked with all of this software at some time if all of the conditions were set up right. That is, it was running on the correct Windows version, was using the correct version of lighting software, and had support drivers installed correctly. Another issue is that a manufacturer might have afterwards altered a software release to prevent this interface from working. Stuff like this is always a crap shoot.


----------



## #Ronnie#

It' s still on sale in the U.S and probably still wont work


----------

